# Installing a Walbro 255 hi flow fuel pump



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm still waiting for my SR20 to get back but I've started collecting parts and I'm curious about the walbro pump. I ordered my pump, along with my nismo mounts and a few other things and all I recieved with the pump was the actual pump. I didn't get a new sock or a wiring harness or any extra hoses.

I've done some searching and I found a few sites before with write ups about the pump install but I can't find them now. I need to know if the factory Nissan plug goes right in the new pump or will I need to order one. Also, does the Nissan sock plug into the new pump (IE can I just get a new parts store stock one) or do I need a specific to the pump one. I'd perfer not to open the top of the fuel tank until I have all the parts together and ready to go so I was just hoping someone's already done this and knows. I appreciate it.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Everything that came with the pump is all you need... The rest you use the stock pieces


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah but all I got was the pump intself, I didn't get anything else. Does the stock S13 sock fit the walbro pump as well as the factory fuel pump plug goes right in?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Didnt it come with some hoses? On second thought take a picture of the pump.... I got a weird suspicion(sp)


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Your going to need the entire install kit. Lemme know if you need help finding one... azRPS13, you got the entire fuel pump kit on yours. If you had a WRX and all you got was the pump itself, then that would be cool.. but on the s13's you need all of it.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I tried to find info about the kits and walbro's site wasn't much help. I found another site with about 30 different install kits but no application list or labeling. He also mentioned he doesn't sell the kits without a pump. Opium, if you know where I can get the nessicary kit, I'd appreciate the help. I assumed I'd need a least a few additional pieces to install the pump correctly.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey Opium, remember that problem that Tod was having with the pumps, how they didnt look like the walbro's... you think he might have the same thing?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

HybridAndy said:


> I tried to find info about the kits and walbro's site wasn't much help. I found another site with about 30 different install kits but no application list or labeling. He also mentioned he doesn't sell the kits without a pump. Opium, if you know where I can get the nessicary kit, I'd appreciate the help. I assumed I'd need a least a few additional pieces to install the pump correctly.


You got PM. 




azRPS13 said:


> Hey Opium, remember that problem that Tod was having with the pumps, how they didnt look like the walbro's... you think he might have the same thing?


No, actually I don't really recall anything like that.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I can get a pic of the pump if you really want to see it but I need batteries for my digital camera first (I'm going to grab some this weekend so I'll probably have pics later). It just looks like a standard silver cylinder with walbro and a bunch of numbers on 1 side and the 2 opens with caps on them and the female end of a harness plug. 

Opium, PM replied. Thanks for the help.


----------

